# Car insurance company?



## Soldierxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi

I am looking to get car insurance in Spain. I have emailed a few companies but I am getting rejected before they even ask me any details. Most seem to have a policy of over 25 or something. I am looking for car insurance on a UK car, I am 24 years old. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Soldierxx said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to get car insurance in Spain. I have emailed a few companies but I am getting rejected before they even ask me any details. Most seem to have a policy of over 25 or something. I am looking for car insurance on a UK car, I am 24 years old. Anybody have any ideas?


You can't insure a UK car on spanish insurance driven by a spanish resident at a spanish address, until its been matriculated. Have you tried getting quotes for British insurance??? Although that will require you to be living in the UK for most of the year?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> You can't insure a UK car on spanish insurance driven by a spanish resident at a spanish address, until its been matriculated. Have you tried getting quotes for British insurance??? Although that will require you to be living in the UK for most of the year?


Yes you can. you can insure anything .even on chassis number alone.
There are quite a few people on another local forum who have UK registered Taxed & mot'd vehicles , who are non-resident holiday home owners, who have their vehicles insured through spanish based companies using UK based owned/associated companies.
The DVLA also accepts the policies for online taxation .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You can't insure a UK car on spanish insurance driven by a spanish resident at a spanish address, until its been matriculated. Have you tried getting quotes for British insurance??? Although that will require you to be living in the UK for most of the year?





gus-lopez said:


> Yes you can. you can insure anything .even on chassis number alone.
> There are quite a few people on another local forum who have UK registered Taxed & mot'd vehicles , who are non-resident holiday home owners, who have their vehicles insured through spanish based companies using UK based owned/associated companies.
> The DVLA also accepts the policies for online taxation .


that's two different scenarios 

jojo is answering about a _resident, _guslopez about a _non-resident

_and I'd say they're both right


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I assumed that he must be non-resident as a resident cannot legally drive a UK car.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I assumed that he must be non-resident as a resident cannot legally drive a UK car.


well exactly........... though most of us know people who do so _illegally _


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> well exactly........... though most of us know people who do so _illegally _


When we first came to Spain we had a UK car. We had it in Spain for 7 months. We had permission from the UK insurance company to do this. After one month in Spain we bought a Spanish car insured in Spain. At that time we had a UK and a Spanish car on our driveway. If it was illegal, we had no idea because regarding the situation we asked not only the advice of the insurance company, but also the police. The advice from the police was to ask our insurance company, which we did.
I appreciate there are people out there trying to beat the system, but there are others who have no idea they are breaking the law. We have been in Spain now for about 9 years. We no longer have a British car, but regarding the laws, I still do not know them all. I ask my Spanish neighbours if I need to know anything. I have a feeling their advice isn't always kosher!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The actual EU law that makes illegal any resident in a country from driving a foreign plated vehicle was actually passed into law in 1983 !!!!!!!! Would you believe . It is only in the last few years that they have got around to implementing it in many countries. There are still places/police/officials that have no idea though. 
I can understand the reasoning behind it but still find it peculiar that if I go to another country ,no resident of that country can legally drive my vehicle ( unless of course spanish or a spanish resident ) yet they can legally drive it outside of their own country ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's two different scenarios
> 
> jojo is answering about a _resident, _guslopez about a _non-resident
> 
> _and I'd say they're both right



...... and I was using my iphone to write my answer, which is never good (It has a mind of its own) lol!!!! But yes, I assumed we were talking resident, altho that was my point about5 contacting a UK insurance company - it could be discussed with them??!

It is all a bit of a mess legally, cos in the end, insurance companies cant wait to refuse a claim and will use the flimsiest of excuses!

Jo xxx


----------



## Soldierxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi

I am not a resident in Spain but I would still like to get my car insured. The UK company I was with only insured me for a maximum of 3 months while outside the UK.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Soldierxx said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not a resident in Spain but I would still like to get my car insured. The UK company I was with only insured me for a maximum of 3 months while outside the UK.


You would still be insured after the 3 months by your UK company, but only Road traffic acts only. The absolute basic that they must by law provide.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Soldierxx said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not a resident in Spain but I would still like to get my car insured. The UK company I was with only insured me for a maximum of 3 months while outside the UK.



Off topic slightly, but if you are in Spain for 90 days or more then you are resident here surely? That's one of the reasons for the 3 month limit.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

He could have wandered around Europe before getting here . I gave him the benefit of the doubt. :lol:


----------



## Soldierxx (Mar 17, 2013)

My UK car insurance abroad only lasted 3 months so I cancelled it.

Becoming a resident is a choice, not a requirement. I choose not to become one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Soldierxx said:


> My UK car insurance abroad only lasted 3 months so I cancelled it.
> 
> Becoming a resident is a choice, not a requirement. I choose not to become one.


if you live here you are a resident whether you choose to register or not - that is a fact - not a choice

you can of course choose not to live here


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Soldierxx said:


> My UK car insurance abroad only lasted 3 months so I cancelled it.
> 
> Becoming a resident is a choice, not a requirement. I choose not to become one.


You don't choose whether you become a resident or not. 
You choose whether to do the paperwork to become a _legal_ resident or not, but after 90 days the Spanish authorities regard you as a resident.
There's lots of information about what to do, and how to do it in the sticky.
However, I don't know if that's the reason you have been refused insurance cover. Don't they give you a reason? Haven't you ask why?


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

*Car insurance*

Try the link below

They all speak English (most of them are British) and they have helped me and can deal with any questions/issues on insurance for cars and property

theinsurancecentre


----------

